# Black and Decker 135W 1/3 Sheet Sander KA300 Review



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it possible China is actually producing a quality tool?


----------



## WoodWorkingFusion (Jul 30, 2015)

For the price this is a very good tool! However I would be tempted to save more money and get one which doesn't vibrate as much!!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Its a very bad sander that I would give no more than two stars, ( and that only because it is cheap )
I had the misfortune of having to use one on a project where I had no ability to use my own tools. I instead ended up just using a wood block backing and did it by hand.

Your review seems to spend lot of time discussing the exterior of the box.

Why are there holes in the base and paper if it has no dust collection?

When you get to the sanding demo, it is clear how slow/weak this is at removing material.

May I ask why you have posted *two* "Reviews" of this sander on Lumberjocks, none of which are actually reviews, but instead links to your unboxing and demo video?


----------



## WoodWorkingFusion (Jul 30, 2015)

This sander is not a bad sander for the price. This sander used with the correct sandpaper is a okay tool which can get a small job done. 
The review is an unboxing and demo. Therefore I went over the outside of the box to show potential buyers about what the product has to offer. 
This sander has an adaptor which can be added to the back of the sander. Therefore can be hocked up to a dust collector. 
The sander was sanding a very dense hard wood. It also was sanding paper which had been glued on to the wood. To sand glue is a very hard task for a basic sander.
I posted two reviews because I tried to search for other review on Lumberjocks using a different PC and it wasn't showing up. I therefore assumed this might be the case for everyone, so therefore re-uploaded it. In the 'rules' it does not say that links to other websites is not allowed. So therefore I decided to link it to my YouTube channel as its easier to do a review in a video than writing it. 


> Its a very bad sander that I would give no more than two stars, ( and that only because it is cheap )
> I had the misfortune of having to use one on a project where I had no ability to use my own tools. I instead ended up just using a wood block backing and did it by hand.
> 
> Your review seems to spend lot of time discussing the exterior of the box.
> ...


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have this sander, It works fine, not a professional quality tool, but it doesn't claim to be, nor is it prices as such.

The days of assuming anything made in China is junk has passed. Like it or not their ability to manufacture quality things has steadily improved while US's ability to make things has been stagnant. 40 years ago a complicated computer or high precision tool would most certainly be made in the US and a plastic laundry basket would likely be made in China. Those roles have now reversed.


----------



## WoodWorkingFusion (Jul 30, 2015)

I totally agree with you. This sander is good for quick jobs and for home owners. China have started producing decent tools now, but most people don't seem to realise this.


> I have this sander, It works fine, not a professional quality tool, but it doesn t claim to be, nor is it prices as such.
> 
> The days of assuming anything made in China is junk has passed. Like it or not their ability to manufacture quality things has steadily improved while US s ability to make things has been stagnant. 40 years ago a complicated computer or high precision tool would most certainly be made in the US and a plastic laundry basket would likely be made in China. Those roles have now reversed.
> 
> - Ted78


----------

